# Wings WIN!



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

A hard fought game. Nashville ain't laying down for sure.  3 to go for the series...

Go WINGS!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Man I love the playoffs!

Whats with the dip sh.. dropping the puck. Man that dude is slow!
CRAP!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






we need  UM to step it up a bit.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

*YAWN*

tho on another note...........CUBS WIN, CUBS WIN!


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

So did the Tigs, D88de  yawn...  ;{)


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

was the the tigers first win this year rich.......LOL


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

Wings only need 15 more. Cubbies might get that too...


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

we just swept the pirates............:)


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

Whatever. Talk about sweeps in late September to draw a parallel.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

You kids knock it off!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Tigers blew again!


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 11, 2008)

Wings looked beatable tonight ehh?  That friggin TooToo is a pain in the A$$.  If nothing else I'd love to see him roughed up a lot this series.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Mac will get to him eventually!


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

They really did not have a great game, but a good enough one. And they know that too. I expect improvments in offence. Yeah  well, growing up with a name like Tootoo...whaddia expect?  Po' guy  LOL. But like Dan said...he gets to taking too many liberties... well.. D-Mac's back.


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 11, 2008)

Jordin Tootoo is is rough customer but he will take some bad penalties. Could have been called for charging a couple of times last night. Haven't seen the box scores yet but I guessing Detroit had the advantage in just about every category but it took a bad bounce off a linesman(and was probably off sides)and an empty netter to get it done. I think every game will be close.

And ya, what was up with the lineman giving a lecture before each face-off?


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno what they were yacking about. Maybe just to keep it clean?  I DO know an AWFUL lot of holding/interference was not called. That's how you can kill the Wings, too. I mean WE can hold too, but we're much better skaters than holders. Wings game depends on speed and timing more than general mucking about.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like  alot of stuf was let go. The Michigan game, holy cow, what a game. Them kids are so fast and they hit each other every time!! Too bad Michigan lost in overtime. ND deserved the win!


----------



## irish fan (Apr 11, 2008)

If ya wanna talk hockey.. How bout them Irish!  Beat #1 seed Michigan last night to go to the championship game..Go Cubs too..


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cubs suck  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

GO CARDINALS!!


----------



## bertjo44 (Apr 11, 2008)

Darn, I thought this was going to be about a smoked wing contest or something.


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

It's more like a smoking Wings thread at this point.  :{)


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yea, I had forgotten about that Chicago team....are they still playin' these days?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Go Red-birds (even if you did take a spankin' last night!)


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 11, 2008)

Game 2 is Saturday @ 2:00pm on NBC.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 12, 2008)

Come on  wings, lets make it 2-0 in this series!!!


----------



## richtee (Apr 12, 2008)

Slipping on the jersey as I type...kinda. Off to the sportsbar I wired up...at least THEY have HiDef...LOL  sheesh


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

NEXT!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 21, 2008)

Colorado I hope. Not only because of the rivalry but time difference. Can't handle 9:30 or 10:30 starts. Too old!


----------

